# pics of the turbo



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

*few more*


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

*a couple of pics of the tail lights*

http://img302.imageshack.us/img302/8591/image6yt.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3684/image16bl.jpg


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome! I can't wait to see a dyno sheet. Those taillights look gorgeous! :cheers


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks...the Heads And Cam Will Come First. The Install Probably Won't Be Completed For A Couple Of Months.. I Will Post Updates Along The Way... Rms/trc Is Shooting For 600rwhp On The Stock Block And Pump Gas... I Guess I Have To Wait And See


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW! I can't wait to see that!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

What's a set up like that cost.. installed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

about 4500 in parts, retail, and maybe 1g to install.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

What is red box unit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

boost controller.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> about 4500 in parts, retail, and maybe 1g to install.


I could live with that price. Everything else I've looked at is pushing 7K (including install)


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

the complete turbo kit was 7,500. 
that includes all the development work, parts, fuel system install and dyno.
seeing that a polished maggie is about 7,000 without an install i think i got a great price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Here ya go: http://www.ststurbo.com/gto_dyno

*Pontiac GTO 5.7L - $4495 MSRP*

Performance Results

Boost: 4 psi Intercooled
Rear Wheel Horsepower: 404
%'d increase: 39%

Rear Wheel Torque: 464
%'d increase: 49%

1/4 mile time reduction: ~1 second


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i put alot of thought into the sts kit. but my car is daily driver and i plan on doing complete suspension. the sts hangs too low. although i'm stationed in korea the bases back home are littered with speed bumps. the drive-ability was the key factor. 
after adding the intercooler, turbo upgrade, fuel system, and install and tune.. the price was up t0 7,000


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

ok, understandable, you customized above and beyond the basic kit. BUT, The Goat was asking how much the basic kit cost to purchase and have installed. Not to start any drama, but I was merely answering the question as I interpreted it.

Also, how much did those taillights run ya?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

no drama at all man.

i think i paid about 250 for the tailights


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I dig those lights!


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks.. they u built for a concept car. the company i got them from doesn't sell products anymore. i'm glad i picked them up when i did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

*throws hands up*

there went that idea...


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

the website is twistdisc.com...jesse is the guys name if you want to e-mail them. they took the whole products page down but there may be another set floating around


----------

